# chicken on a show i watch



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

it's a show i watch (i downloaded from itunes)called mtv's real world/road rules challenge "battle of the exes" and one of the episodes i spotted a chicken and i pause the show and print screen it and croped it and ends up like this results of the picture....(that means that chicken is not mine)..

that chicken(the show took place)is in dominican republic and filmed last year 2011(so that chicken is 1+ year old or so)


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like a Vietnamese Fantail. Hard to tell for certain from that angle.


----------

